# [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)



## OdlG (30. Juli 2012)

*[Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Hallo,

ich habe in letzter Zeit mal wieder ordentllich in meinen PC investiert und habe nun überlegt, mal eine Wasserkühlung zu nutzen. Ich wollte dazu fragen, ob ihr wisst, ob ein Silverstone Temjin 8 einen entsprechenden Radiator in 180mm Format in der Front aufnehmen könnte und ob ich damit dann ein kompaktes und geschlossenes System aufbauen könnte. Platz für AGBs etc wäre etwas knapp, daher wäre wohl auch ein kombinierter Kühler-/Pumpe-Apparat für die CPU notwendig. Die GPU würde ich erstmal außen vor lassen, es sei denn ihr empfehlt mir, die auch mit anzuschliesen. Blecharbeiten möchte ich _nicht_ durchführen. Ich trage mal das restliche System zusammen (im Prinzip das aus der Signatur, nur auf die Asus 680 DC2T warte ich noch):

*Gehäuse:* Silverstone Temjin 8 (PCGH | Caseking)
*CPU:* Core i7-3770K
*MB:* Asus Gene V (Asus)
*GPU:* Asus GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 (PCGH-Vgl)
*RAM:* Samsung Green 2x4GB (Caseking)

*Wasserkühlung* (LINK):
*Pumpe*: Aquastream XT Ultra
*AGB*: Aquacomputer Aquainlet G1/4
*Radiator*: Magicool Radiator 180 + Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120mm 
*Kühler*: Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin
*Schlauch*: 2m 11/8mm
*Schraubverschlüsse*: 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt

Was die Schlauchmaße und Anschlüsse angeht bin ich noch unsicher, passt meine Zusammenstellung? Fotos von den Platzverhältnissen würde ich morgen nachreichen. Bis dahin reichen vllt auch die verlinkten Bilder. Wäre nett, wenn ihr einschätzen könntet, ob meine Pläne so  überhaupt aufgehen könnten und wie ich das am klügsten anstelle.

Grüße

_Edit_: 2. Warenkorb zum Ablassen des Kühlmittels:

LINK

Bilder zum Umbau gibt es in meinem Blog. Die 3 Bilder hier sind von vor dem Umbau.


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Juli 2012)

Bitte wie hier beschrieben anpassen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html


----------



## OdlG (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Danke! Ich hoffe mal, dass es jetzt passt.

edit: ich habe mal noch ein wenig weiter geschaut. die G1/4" angaben beziehen sich doch auf die gewinde, oder? und das schlauchmaß auf außen/innendurchmesser? bei meiner konfig muss ich ja bei pumpe, kühler und radiator auf das 11/8er maß einen adapter verwenden. also an sich 6mal von g1/4 auf 11/8? Od er würdet ihr mir generell andere schlauchdicken empfehlen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

- 8/11 ist okay.
- für mich sieht es so aus, als würde ein 180er passen.
- ich würde an deiner Stelle, wenn möglich (muss man mal gucken, wieviel Platz neben einem Luft-CPU-Kühler für die Pumpe bleibt) eher die Grafikkarte denn die CPU kühlen, denn die ist i.d.R. lauter.
- AGB passt in den zweiten 5,25", wenn du die Festplatte unters Netzteil hängst.


----------



## OdlG (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Danke schonmal für die Einschätzung 

Ich habe jetzt natürlich keine Details zu meiner Nutzung gesagt, tut mir Leid! Also beide 5,25" Schächte sind belegt (Bluray, 2x SSD, LüSt). Der HDD-Käfig ist raus und meine HDD unten im (externen) 3,5" Schacht. Fotos kommen morgen!

Wenn GPU, dann würde ich noch eher CPU+GPU kühlen. Würden ein 180er und 120er Radiator reichen und würde die Pumpe das schaffen? An sich habe ich keinen Bedarf an einer WaKü aber der Basteltrieb ist einfach zu groß  Meine Temperaturen sind alle in Ordnung trotz Kompaktgehäuse...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

SSDs kann man überall hinkleben, Lüftersteuerungen gibts intern und der untere Laufwerksschacht muss mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch raus, um Platz für die Umlenkkammer des Radiators zu schaffen.


----------



## OdlG (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Die LüSt möchte ich nicht rausnehmen  Habe die gerade erst für 60€ gekauft... Das mit der HDD könnte ich vmtl lösen, wobei ich mal schauen werde, ob genügend Platz zum Front-Panel ist, sodass ich die oben platzieren kann (oder soll man das nicht?) Und die SSDs sind zusammen mit dem Bluray-LW in einem 5,25" Schacht. Kompakter geht es nicht 

Zur Not kann ich die HDD ja auch extern verwenden und die beiden SSDs drin lassen... Und ist ein AGB wirklich nötig? Ich meine in deinem Leitfaden gelesen zu haben, dass es nicht zwingend nötig wäre, aber empfehlenswert.

Danke nochmal, dass du so viele Tipps gibst


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Du kannst es auch ganz ohne versuchen, ja. Das fällt aber eher unter "für Fortgeschrittene", denn das Befüllen wird problematisch 
Was vielleicht auch noch eine Option wäre: Vielleicht kannst du die Lüftersteuerung im oberen Slot und dahinter einen 5,25 AGB (mit vermutlich zu modifizierender Halterung) unterbringen, der dann über ein Loch im Deckel erreichbar ist.

Aber ich warte einfach mal Bilder ab und dann kann die cm-Suche beginnen.


----------



## OdlG (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Huuuuuuuuui 

Also ich habe gerade auch nen Aquastream gesehen, an dem ein AGB direkt dran war. Wäre das ne Option? Blecharbeiten wären mir echt super unlieb, da ich mich auch erstmal um werkzeug bemühen müsste und eigtl die schöne optik meines gehäuses nicht durch meine eingriffe verunstalten möchte...

Und meinst du, dass ein 120er und 180er zusammen CPU+GPU kühlen könnten? wohl eher nicht, oder? Stelle mir das so vor:

Pumpe (Boden?) > CPU > 120er (Heck) > GPU (oben) > 180er (Front) > (AGB, bei Pumpe) > Pumpe

Mit dem Befüllen hast du Recht, ich hatte nur mal ne Kompakt-Wakü, die sogar mit kleinem AGB noch schwierig zu befüllen war xD


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

jepp wenn du  bei der pumpe noch platz hast, dann der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehlter blau Innovatek AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehlter blau 45046

kann allerdings nichts über die qualität des agbs sagen.

oder den gleich von AC
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquainlet G1/4 Delrin schwarz Aquacomputer Aquainlet G1/4 Delrin schwarz 45209


----------



## OdlG (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> jepp wenn du  bei der pumpe noch platz hast, dann der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehlter blau Innovatek AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehlter blau 45046
> 
> kann allerdings nichts über die qualität des agbs sagen.


 
Sorry, dass ich den vorher übersehen habe. bin neu auf dem gebiet von "echten" waküs. wollte aber jetzt auch auf den zug aufspringen, da ich nun ohnehin schon so viel in den PC gesteckt habe, dass es auf die 200 oder 300€ auch nicht mehr ankommt xD Und wie schätzt ihr das mit GPU+CPU ein? Wenn ja, würde ich vllt meine Asus DC2T stornieren und für 170€ weniger ne GTX680 mit Standard-PCB privat holen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> kann allerdings nichts über die qualität des agbs sagen.



Der weit reingehende Deckel ist imho n bissl bescheuert und nicht sehr griffig, aber funktionieren tut das Ding eingermaßen.




OdlG schrieb:


> Und wie schätzt ihr das mit GPU+CPU ein? Wenn ja, würde ich vllt meine Asus DC2T stornieren und für 170€ weniger ne GTX680 mit Standard-PCB privat holen...


 
Sagen wir mal so: Schlechter als 180er + 120er CPU-Luftkühler wird es nicht sein. Aber um halbwegs was davon zu haben, müsstest du den hinteren Lüfter zumindest reinblasen lassen und alls Slotblenden offenlassen. Ehe du 170 € Aufpreis bei der Grafikkarte zahlst, sind 90 € für nen Komplettkühler und 30 € für nen Single aber sicherlich die beste Idee. Weniger Platzverbrauch bringen sie auf alle Fälle und dass das Gehäuse gut mit großen Top-Down-Grafikkartenkühlern klarkommt, glaube ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## OdlG (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Schlechter als 180er + 120er CPU-Luftkühler wird es nicht sein. Aber um halbwegs was davon zu haben, müsstest du den hinteren Lüfter zumindest reinblasen lassen und alls Slotblenden offenlassen. Ehe du 170 € Aufpreis bei der Grafikkarte zahlst, sind 90 € für nen Komplettkühler und 30 € für nen Single aber sicherlich die beste Idee. Weniger Platzverbrauch bringen sie auf alle Fälle und dass das Gehäuse gut mit großen Top-Down-Grafikkartenkühlern klarkommt, glaube ich sowieso nicht.


 
Bitte entschuldige, aber das habe ich irgendwie nicht verstanden. Meinst du also, dass ich lieber CPU oder GraKa kühlen soll, da ich ohnehin Probleme mit der Gehäusetemperatur bekomme? Nunja... Meine hitzige 9800GT (80°C) verströmt auch alles im Gehäuse und den Prozessor stört das kaum (56°C). Oder habe ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?

edit: ich glaube jetzt habe ich es verstanden xD Also Ja zu GPU+CPU? Und lieber die günstige GTX680 nehmen und dafür das Geld in die WaKü stecken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Ich glaube, dass die DC2 nicht ganz die Werte liefern würde, die man von einem Teststandtest her erwarten würde, weil sie hier wenig Platz hat, ihre eigene, aufsteigende Luft ansaugt und die Gehäuselüftung allgemein nicht perfekt ist. Deswegen sollte umgekehrt auch eine etwas zu kleine Radifläche keinen Kühlleistungsnachteil bringen.
Und da es für dich nicht einmal die teurere Variante ist - worauf wartest du?


----------



## OdlG (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

also ich mache mal morgen bilder und dann messe ich auch mal aus  nach meiner prüfung am mittwoch kann ich mich auch mal an die exakte planung machen! vielen dank schonmal, ihr seid eine sehr große hilfe!


----------



## OdlG (2. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Hier mal einige Bilder (leider doch nur Handy). Gut zu erkennen:

- Hinter der LüSt ist noch einiges an Platz (evtl für die HDD?)
- am Heck hat der 120er nach oben und unten noch etwas Platz. genaue Maße nehme ich später für einen passenden Radiator
- die hdd muss wohl weg, der 180er radiator passt wohl sonst nicht rein

Wie viel Platz brauchen denn üblicherweise radiatoren noch über den lüfterplatz hinaus?

achja: kann ich einige sachen auch bei ebay holen oder ratet ihr davon ab? speziell pumpe, radiatoren, kühler...


----------



## OdlG (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

ich hätte nochmal ne frage: ich würde mir als übergang bis zur lieferbarkeit der gtx680 noch eine gt640 kaufen und die später für physx nutzen. gibt es schon passende gpu-only-kühler für die kleine? würde gern schonmal mit wakü erfahrungen mache bevor ich mir vllt durch dumme fehler ne gtx680 kaputt mache


----------



## Liquido (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Eine GT 640 wasserkühlen?...ob das wirklich so viel Sinn hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln 

Aber nun ja...mal vom Sinn abgesehen, gäbe es z.B. diesen GPU-only-Kühler (verfügbar in ca. 1-2 Wochen):

HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Core LC - Watercool Shop


Ob du in dieser Hinsicht wirklich viele Erfahrungen in der Kühler-Montage sammeln kannst ist aber eher fragwürdig.


Befolge einfach zu 100 % die Installationsanleitung und der Karte wird nichts passieren.

Allerdings immer bei der Demontage des Standard-Kühler aufpassen, dass du diesen nicht einfach runterziehst, sondern mit leichtem Zug nach links und nach rechts schiebst (und vorher natürlich aufpassen, dass man wirklich alle nötigen Schrauben entfernt hat). 

Es gibt Leute, die den Kühler einfach abreissen (und diese Methode auch noch empfehlen), jedoch kann es hier passieren, dass die GPU mit dem Kühler abgerissen wird...


----------



## OdlG (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

also kühlerwechsel ist mittlerweile ein absolut intuitiver handgriff^^ da geht schon nix schief, nur wollte ich generell schon mal erfahrungen mit einer echten wakü machen und meinen basteltrieb ausleben.

zu Sinn und Unsinn brauchen wir nicht viel sagen. An sich ist es absolut unlogisch, dass ich mehrere Hundert Euro ausgebe um ein paar Grad Celsius kühler unterwegs zu sein 

Übrigens hole ich mir diese GT640 von Sparkle. Leider passen da kaum Kühler drauf, da die Schrauben nicht quadratisch angeordnet sind, sondern im rechteck.


----------



## Liquido (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Und wieso kaufst du genau diese Grafikkarte mit dem PCB, wenn du sie wasserkühlen willst?


----------



## OdlG (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

wegen späterer htpc-projekte, aber vor allem, da diese 1000MHz Speichertakt hat und jede ander GT640 nur 891MHz  Aus persönlicher Erfahrung weiß ich, dass das Leistungsplus sogar das Taktplus übersteigen kann!


----------



## Liquido (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

Ob nun 891 oder 1000 MHz Speichertakt ist bei dieser Karte völlig irrelevant...aufgrund des 128-bit Speicherinterface kann man diese als absolut ungeeignet (edit: in gewöhnlichen Auflösungen wie 1920x1080,1680x1050,1920x1200) für aktuelle Spiele ansehen.

Für Filme, ältere/kleinere Spiele, Physx, etc. ist sie natürlich ausreichend (wenngleich hier auch die interne Grafikeinheit aktueller CPU's (ausgenommen Physx) ausreicht)


Wenn du wirklich unbedingt diese half-size Karte willst, würde ich die Wasserkühlung weg lassen (wobei....ehrlich gesagt würde ich die full-size auch nicht wasserkühlen^^)

Im HTPC ist dann vermutlich auch keine Wasserkühlung geplant, oder?


----------



## OdlG (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

in den htpc kommt keine wakü! der soll klein, kompakt und effizient sein 

Und der Speichertakt bringt verdammt viel. Ich habe das mit einer GTX550Ti DDR3 und meiner jetzigen 9800GT ausgiebig getestet. Gerade die GTX550Ti habe ich speicherseitig von 600 auf 825MHz übertaktet, was in etwa 40% mehr Leistung resultierte, wodurch ich die meisten Spiele überhaupt erst spielen konnte. Für Physx habe ich allerdinge kaum einen Effekt ausmachen können. Der Fluidmark scheint nur auf Shadertakt anzusprechen. Ist ja i.wo auch verständlich.


----------



## Liquido (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*



OdlG schrieb:


> in den htpc kommt keine wakü! der soll klein, kompakt und effizient sein


 
Na dann...wieso einen Wasserkühler für die Karte kaufen, wenn du kurz danach wieder den Luftkühler montierst?


----------



## OdlG (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

die dient ja erstmal ne weile für physik. vllt ein halbes jahr oder länger. erst dann würde ich sie in den htpc verfrachten  aber nun gut, hast schon recht, dass es vllt unnötig ist. falls ich ein schnäppchen sehe, schlage ich aber zu^^


----------



## MTZombie (24. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

ist denn die Wakü Konfig aus dem ersten Tread noch aktuell?

Denn ich bezweifel stark, dass du deine CPU und deine Graka bei der Fläche richtig leise und kühl bekommst


----------



## OdlG (24. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*



MTZombie schrieb:


> ist denn die Wakü Konfig aus dem ersten Tread noch aktuell?
> 
> Denn ich bezweifel stark, dass du deine CPU und deine Graka bei der Fläche richtig leise und kühl bekommst


 
also in der aktuellen pcgh testen sie ja nen intel sixcore mit ner hd7970 mit nem 360er. da wird eine 180+120er konfig denke ich reichen. ich würde auch einen extra langen 120er verwenden und diese neuen lüfter mit dem biotechnischen (?) design mit höherem statischen druck


----------



## OdlG (13. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K (in Temjin 8)*

In einer Woche ist ja wieder Rabattaktion bei AT, da würde ich dann bestellen. Ich hätte noch eine letzte Frage zu den Adaptern. Ich habe in meinem Warenkorb 6 Adapter (4 schwarz, 2 silver). Passt das so? Ich meine, dass die 4 schwarzen an die Radiatoren kommen für den 11/8er Schlauch und die beiden silbernen Adapter für die Aquastream. Brauche ich dann noch welche Adapter bzw noch 2 schwarze mehr für die Pumpe?


----------



## <BaSh> (13. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Jetzt hast du alles dabei 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
(Außer die Lüfter und eventuelle Lüfterkabel  )


----------



## OdlG (14. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

vielen dank, jetzt sehe ich, was ich übersehen habe  dann hoffe ich mal auf pünktliches kindergeld und gebe dann mal bericht ab, wie ich mich anstelle beim zusammenbau!

edit: was für schrauben verwendet man eigtl für die radiatoren? im bezug auf die lüfter, da ich mir unsicher bin, ob ich die einfach so montieren kann. Sind das einfache Lüfterschrauben? Ansonsten würde ich mir entsprechende Normteile gleich mitbestellen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Die meiste Lüfter _Radiatoren_ haben heutzutage M3 Gewinde (z.B. der Alphacool in obiger Zusammenstellung), einige wenige M4 (z.B. Black ICE) oder imperiale Maße (der Magicool in der Zusammenstellung wird mit UNC angegeben).
Oftmals gehört ein Satz Schrauben aber auch zum Lieferumfang - einfach lesen, was da steht.


----------



## Uter (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Radiatoren, nicht Lüfter. 

Afaik die einzigen Lüfter mit M3 Schrauben sind die NB Black Silent Pro und eLoop.


----------



## OdlG (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

das ging flink und hilft sehr, danke ihr beiden! also der kleine 120er Radi liefert 30er und 35er Längen mit, das dürfte passen (standard rahmenbreite 25mm?). Beim Magicool steht nur Montageschrauben da, aber ich hoffe, dass das Lüfterschrauben einschließt.


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Meine Bestellung bequemt sich heute zu mir. Ich wollte mal fragen, wie ich die WaKü am besten einbaue. Sollte ich die Schlauchmaße durch anhalten im Innenraum ermitteln und dann außerhalb des PCs erstmal den Kreislauf ne Weile testen und Lufteinschlüsse rauskitzeln? Oder wie macht man das üblicherweise?

edit: es ist jetzt da. 2m Schlauch sehen etwas kurz aus, aber ich hoffe einfach mal. ich prüfe jetzt erstmal, ob die radiatoren überhaupt passen!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Ah,ein TJ08.Sehr schön.
Du kannst gerne alles verbauen.Einen Testlauf aber nur mit nicht angeklemmter Hardware.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

So sah das mal bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

perfekt  ich habe nur angst wegen des 120ers im heck, der ist ja sehr lang. und der GTX680 kühler ist ja unheimlich schwer. schaffe die karte das ohne backplate? ich will nicht, dass die zerbricht!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Ich hatte einen Phobya 200 verbaut.CPU war ein 2500K und Als GPU diente eine GTX 580.Den 120er brauchst definitiv nicht.


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

zu spät xD also passen sollte alles. hast du vllt noch ein paar tipps zum einbau? ich bin dann erstmal nur noch mit laptop online.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Was für Tips brauchst du?
In deinem Warenkorb fehlen die Lüfter für die Radis.


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

die sind schon im rechner  der 180er frontlüfter sowie ein 120er NB eLoop

Naja, z.B. die Reihenfolge. Lieber erst alle Kühler montieren und dann die Schläuche verlegen oder sowas?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Logischerweise erst die Kühler und dann die Schläuche.Ich hoffe,du hast die Radis auch schön sauber gemacht (Cillit Bang grün/rot,viel Wasser).


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Das habe ich noch nicht! Danke für den Hinweis. Meinst du damit die Wasserkammer oder die Kühlfläche? Wohl eher ersteres, oder? Beim GPU-Kühler sollte ich auch mal unter die Hauber schauen, oder?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/139944-howto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

danke für den link, der ist sehr gut erklärt  darf ich das so verstehen, dass der eine reiniger das fett löst und der andere die oxidschicht? letztere bildet sich aber erst durch den gebrauch aus, oder? sprich ich sollte erstmal nur den fettlöser nehmen oder lieber beides?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Wie beschrieben das Zeug nacheinander benutzen.


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

okay  dann bin ich mal schnell CB kaufen! wo bekomme ich destilliertes wasser?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Im Baumarkt,Tankstelle oder Apotheke.


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

danke vielmals für die quasi live-betreuung


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Gern geschehen.Aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Nach dem zweiten geschlossenen Schlecker ist mir erstmal aufgefallen, dass ich wohl kein geöffnetes mehr finden werde -.- Nun habe ich alles und mache mich mal ans werk. wie viel zeit sollte ich für den einbau einplanen? habe 14.00 nen termin.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Kannst du knicken.Du solltest dir bei so etwas viel Zeit lassen.Gerade als Anfänger übersieht/vergisst man häufig etwas.


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

dacht ich mir nämlich schon  dann vertage ich das mal lieber. danke trotzdem schonmal!

hätte da noch eine frage:

die radiatoren haben ja alle einige schlauchöffnungen, die alle mit mehr oder weniger labilen verschlüssen gedichtet sind. gibt es da noch wertigere produkte? gerade beim 120er sind das nur so kleine gummideckel, die sich sehr leicht herausdrücken lassen.

edit: Geht dieser Warenkorb?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Die Verschlüße kannst nehmen.


----------



## OdlG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

bitte entschuldigt den doppelpost, war in eile!

bei der backplate kann ich doch nach aussehen gehen, oder? die nehmen sich ja sicherlich nicht viel, solange sie fürs referenzdesign sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*



OdlG schrieb:


> wie viel zeit sollte ich für den einbau einplanen? habe 14.00 nen termin.


 
Für meine erste, provisorische Installation einer 1-Komponeten-Wakü habe ich gut eine Stunde gebraucht und anschließend noch stundenlang auf Lecks überprüft. Der erste dauerhafte Einbau (mit dann zwei Komponenten - aber kein Grafikkartenumbau dabei) hat sicherlich 3-4 Stunden gebraucht (zuzüglich der Anfertigung/Modifizierung einiger Komponenten).
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen. Mit Streß am Rechner zu arbeiten führt zu Fehlern.




OdlG schrieb:


> bitte entschuldigt den doppelpost, war in eile!
> 
> bei der backplate kann ich doch nach aussehen gehen, oder? die nehmen sich ja sicherlich nicht viel, solange sie fürs referenzdesign sind.


 
Passen werden sie alle, aber wenn Kühler und Backplate nicht vom gleichen Hersteller sind, muss man ggf. selbst nach Schrauben suchen, die zu beiden passen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für meine erste, provisorische Installation einer 1-Komponeten-Wakü habe ich gut eine Stunde gebraucht und anschließend noch stundenlang auf Lecks überprüft. Der erste dauerhafte Einbau (mit dann zwei Komponenten - aber kein Grafikkartenumbau dabei) hat sicherlich 3-4 Stunden gebraucht (zuzüglich der Anfertigung/Modifizierung einiger Komponenten).
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen. Mit Streß am Rechner zu arbeiten führt zu Fehlern.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, selbst wenn man geübt ist  dauert es seine zeit.

hab zb. Für cpu + Boardkühlung umbau, und 2 neue schläuche im sys rund 4 Stunden mit groben entlüften gebraucht, und derweil hab ich die Wakü noch nicht mal komplett entleert ^^


----------



## OdlG (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

gut, danke für die rückmeldungen 

ich habe auf gut glück die watercool heatkiller backplate bestellt und hoffe das beste. die verschlussschrauben werden ja sicherlich passen  Ich werde die wakü dann am samstag oder sonntag zusammenbauen, da ich doch mit 5 oder 6 stunden arbeit rechne, wenn ich es langsam angehe. ich melde mich später und gebe spätestens am Wochenende auch Bilder frei!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Bin mal gespannt wie es wird.Das TJ08 ist wirklich ein tolles Case.


----------



## OdlG (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Das meine ich auch  Ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob der 120er einen Unterschied zu deiner Konfiguration ausmacht. Ich hoffe es zumindest


----------



## OdlG (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Die zweite Bestellung lässt noch auf sich warten, die Kühler reinige ich gerade. ich habe jetzt aber ein kleines Problem bei der Montage: Die Schrauben der Radiatoren bereiten mir Kopfzerbrechen, da ich diese samt Lüftern nicht montieren kann. Ich hoffe, dass meine Skizze es etwas verständlich macht. Ich benötige einfach gesagt Schrauben, die etwa 10mm lang sind, die ich zwischen Lüfter und Radi schraube. Welche Normteile brauche ich da? Außerdem benötige ich noch 4 kurze Schrauben für den 120er Nexxos Radi, da der ein kleineres Gewinde (M3) als der 180er hat. Der Radi soll bei mir am Gehäuse sein und nicht der Lüfter! Gibt es die ganzen Schrauben auch bei AT, da ich wohl nochmal was bestelle?

edit: radis sind gereinigt, sehen auch nicht so aus als hätte ich was kaputt gemacht^^

edit2: ich kaufe einfach mal UNC 6-32 x35 Schrauben. Das scheint ein nichtmetrischer Standard zu sein und 35mm dürften passen, da die mitgelieferten 30er knapp zu kurz sind.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Wieso lässt du die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen??Die warme Luft soll doch raus.


----------



## OdlG (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Der 180er vorne zieht die luft ins gehäuse, der 120er hinten pustet sie wieder raus. ich wollte es nicht andersherum machen, da einerseits die lüfter dann nicht optimal zum radiator stehen und außerdem nutze ich fast immer die selben drehzahlen mit denen ich das verhältnis von einströmender zu ausströmender masse von knapp 1:1,25 erreiche.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Du machst da einen Denkfehler.Der 120erschafft die Abwärme des Radis und des Gehäuseinneren nicht wirklich effizient noch leise.
Ich habe bei mir den 120er reinblasen lassen und den 180er hinter dem Radi heraussaugend montiert.


----------



## OdlG (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

ich will mal den bisherigen stand teilen und fragen, ob das erstmal so passt. Siehe Bilder im Anhang. Tut mir Leid, aber ich habe nur ein Handy zur Hand 

edit: GPU-Kühler ist auch drauf und Shoggy-Sandwich an der Pumpe, allerdings wird es für die Pumpe samt AGB sehr eng :/ Da werd ich sehr exakt arbeiten dürfen!

edit2: nun stehe ich vor problemen mit dem schlauch. einerseits ist der schlauch sehr weich und leider aufgrund eine eher ovalen denn runden form sehr knickanfällig. außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die g1/4" Adapter so dicht sind, wie es auf dne Bildern erkennbar ist. fester bekomme ich sie einfach nicht. das wohl größte problem, das aus den längeren schlauchwegen resultiert ist aber, dass die Pumpe samt AGB und Shoggy Sandwich arge platzprobleme bekommt. könnt ihr gut biegbare schläuche (evtl mit knickschutz) empfehlen, die es sich zu bestellen lohnt oder empfehlt ihr andere vorgehensweisen?


----------



## OdlG (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

nach einem recht anstrengendem tag habe ich nun fast alles fertig zusammengeschraubt, nur fehlt noch die Pumpe im Kreislauf. Die muss ich noch reinfummeln und dann geht es endlich ans Befüllen. Da reiche ich dann auch noch Bilder nach


----------



## OdlG (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

die platzprobleme mit der pumpe sind anscheinend erledigt, wenn ich meine bestellten 90° adapter erhalte. Dann gehts endlich (!!) ans befüllen. Eine Frage dazu: Der AGB müsste doch theoretisch eher höher liegen als die anderen komponenten, damit das wasser nach unten in den kreislauf läuft. Bei mir ist das leider nicht wirklich möglich, daher wollte ich fragen, wie ich das am geschicktesten anstellen sollte. Des weiteren habe ich bei im Handbuch der Pumpe vom Entlüftungsmodus gelesen. Hilft der wirklich?


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Der AGB muss nur höher als die Pumpe liegen, damit diese nicht trocken läuft. 
Der Entlüftungsmodus kann helfen ist aber nicht zwingend nötig.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Wieso hast du den Radi nicht umgedreht?Da hättest du schön entlüften können,da dort eine Entlüftungsschraube sitzt.


----------



## OdlG (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*



Uter schrieb:


> Der AGB muss nur höher als die Pumpe liegen, damit diese nicht trocken läuft.
> Der Entlüftungsmodus kann helfen ist aber nicht zwingend nötig.


Das sollte gegeben sein, da der AGB ja speziell für die Pumpe ist^^


Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Wieso hast du den Radi nicht umgedreht?Da hättest du schön entlüften können,da dort eine Entlüftungsschraube sitzt.


Der 180er hätte sonst Probleme mit den Schläuchen gehabt und der 120er wäre mit der GraKa kollidiert, da die unteren Kammern höher vorstehen als die nun obige. Es war zwar alles eine kompromisslösung, aber wenigstens sieht es so schicker aus  Ist mein Kreislauf eigtl so in Ordnung?

Pumpe>120er>GPU>180er>CPU>Pumpe


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Pumpe - CPU - 120er - GPU - 180er - Pumpe           lässt sich u.U. einfacher verschlauchen. Auf die Temperaturen hat das aber bekanntlich keinen wesentlichen Einfluss.


----------



## OdlG (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Ich gucke nochmal nach, aber ich musste bereits einige Kreislaufvarianten verwerfen, da die Schläuche ungeahnt schnell knicken. Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich noch etwas optimieren kann


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Wu ist eigentlich die Pumpe?Die sieht man nirgends.


----------



## OdlG (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Die kommt dann erst, wenn ich 2 weitere 90° Adapter bekomme. Die hole ich voraussichtlich morgen hier in Dresden bei jemandem ab. Mit der Pumpe ist es arg voll, daher habe ich die für die Fotos weggelassen. Ich montiere die dann erst, wenn die Schläuche auch verlegt werden können.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Ist ne Aquastream,wa?Ich glaube nicht,daß du die mit dem Agb noch da unterkriegst.Ich würde den 120er Radi rausschmeissen.


----------



## OdlG (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Keine Sorge, ich habe die schon samt AGB und Shoggy im Gehäuse platziert  Nur brauchte ich eben jetzt zwingend noch 90° Adapter. Nur dann passt es auch. Drückt mir die Daumen, das ist eine verdammt schwere erste Wasserkühlung


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Du machst es dir unnötig schwer.


----------



## OdlG (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

ich probiere es wenigstens  wenn es gar nicht geht, dann nehme ich den 120er eben doch raus, aber ich will das auf jeden fall vermeiden.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Ein Slim wäre die bessere Option gewesen.


----------



## OdlG (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Ein Slim wäre die bessere Option gewesen.


 
Wenn es zu einfach ist, macht es doch keinen Spaß  Ich danke euch allen für eure tolle Unterstützung, ich begebe mich jetzt auf den Endspurt!

edit: wie ist das nun eigtl? reicht es, die anschraubtüllen mit der hand fest zu ziehen? Ich habe noch ein tuch zur hilfe genommen, aber fester kriege ich sie einfach nicht.


----------



## OdlG (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

ENDLICH!

Der Wasserkreislauf wurde von mir mithilfe eines externen Netzteils befüllt und ich habe schonmal grob entlüftet. Ich lasse den Rechner jetzt mal über Nacht stehen und sehe, ob er so dicht ist. Morgen oder übermorgen kommt dann ein zweiter Anlauf zum genaueren Entlüften. Danach werde ich den Rechner selbst wieder anschließen, falls dann noch immer nirgends Wasser heraustropft 

Ich bedanke mich bei allen für die kräftige Unterstützung und reiche Bilder nach, wenn alles fertig ist und der PC läuft


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Bilder her,sofort!


----------



## OdlG (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

ich habe leider gerade keine kamera parat  also bisher hält alles dicht und sieht gut aus^^ ich finde, dass man dem pc ansieht, dass es eine ungemeine fummelei war, ihn so hinzubekommen, aber ich habe mit auch einige nerven gespart, da ich nun für den schlauch noch roten knickschutz verwendet habe, der mich sehr sehr positiv überrascht hat! Ich versuche möglichst schnell, Bildmaterial zu liefern 

edit: habe jetzt schon mal weiter entlüftet. ein bisschen was habe ich noch rausgeholt. einen einschluss habe ich noch ausgemacht, den beseitige ich später


----------



## OdlG (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

ich dachte, es kommen einige kommentare zu den bildern 

wie lange sollte ich die pumpe mal laufen lassen, bevor ich den rechner anstecke? google meinte etwa 2h


----------



## Gurkensalat (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Sieht eng aus aber ganz schick


----------



## OdlG (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

danke  also eng ist es auf jeden fall. schick finde ich es nicht unbedingt, da es mir zu bunt ist. ich dachte, dass das rot-schwarze schema besser hervorstechen würde, aber da ich kein Seitenfenster habe, ist das ja nicht so wichtig.

Morgen will ich den Rechner anschließen, daher bitte ich um eine Info, wie lange ich die Pumpe mal einzeln laufen lassen sollte


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Naja,mir ist es zu vollgestopft.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist schon ziemlich vollgestopft.

Wenn du das ganze Gehäuse bzw. Die Radis ordentlich geschüttelt hast, reicht eine halbe Stunde betrieb eigentlich um alles ordentlich entlüftet zu haben.


----------



## OdlG (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

darf man denn das gehäuse jetzt so stark "rütteln" und kippen? ich mache mir sorgen, dass der AGB da Probleme bereiten wird.


----------



## Gameover91 (18. Oktober 2012)

ist besser bei meiner wakü bin ich jetzt nach 2-3 wochen immernoch dauernd wasser am nachkippen -.-


----------



## OdlG (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

also ich habe mich mal getraut und das gehäuse etwa 30min bei laufender pumpe hin- und herbewegt. dabei kam nochmal ein schwung luft raus und danach habe ich noch den entlüftungsmodus der pumpe genutzt, der nochmal einiges gebracht hat. das war allerdings nur noch sehr wenig, daher schätze ich, dass der großteil der luft schonmal raus ist  Den Rechner habe ich jetzt angeschlossen und er läuft prima. Beim Stöbern im Internet liegen die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU bei 37°C respektive 24°C (vormals etwa 45°C/35°C) und das bei unhörbaren Lüfterdrehzahlen. Der 180er läuft mit 720 U/min (50%), der 120er mit 1050 U/min (35%). Die Lastwerte überprüfe ich später!

edit: Furmark mit folgenden PrecisionX Einstellungen:
TDP 132%
Kern Offset +170MHz
Memory +400MHz

führt zu maximal 45°C. Der Prozessor wird mit maximal 49°C in Arma 2 auch nicht allzu warm  Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Zwischenergebnis, aber werde mal weiter testen und ausreizen, wie weit ich noch gehen kann und ob die Temperaturen nochmal steigen.

edit2: Also Arma 2 entlockt der Karte bei +180/+500MHz ganze 39°C. Ich bin damit absolut zufrieden. Die CPU bleibt ausreichend kühl mit 47/46/49/54°C.


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Hab das gleiche im Sinn wie du werde mir auch das Gehäuse holen . 
Mein 2500k + 570 GTX warten schon drauf : )
Nur kommt vorne bei mir ein 240 rein


----------



## OdlG (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

bist du sicher, dass der passt? also der phobia 200 soll wohl noch passen, aber 240er ist schon ganz schön heftig. oder meinst du nen 2x120=240er?  das wäre aber bestimmt auch eng


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Ne meinte einen 2 x 120 ist aber ein slim. Aber dein 120 ist auch so ein Uschi : )


----------



## OdlG (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

also ich wünsche dir viel geduld&erfolg für das projekt und schreib mir ruhig, falls du nochmal fragen zum gehäuse hast


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Vielen vielen dank dir werde ich haben . Brauch mal wieder was zum basteln obwohl die Freundin nur den kopfschütteln : ). 

Mich interessiert am meisten die temps hast du schon mal OC probiert .
Wenn ich das bei dir sehe muss ich die SSD und Festplatte in das 2   5, 25 Laufwerk reinbauen


----------



## OdlG (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*



Bubu82 schrieb:


> Vielen vielen dank dir werde ich haben . Brauch mal wieder was zum basteln obwohl die Freundin nur den kopfschütteln : ).
> 
> Mich interessiert am meisten die temps hast du schon mal OC probiert .
> Wenn ich das bei dir sehe muss ich die SSD und Festplatte in das 2   5, 25 Laufwerk reinbauen


 
Meine Freundin war auch eher mäßig angetan xD

Also die Temps sind der Hammer. Im Leerlauf hat die GPU Raumtemperatur (24°C)!!! Der Prozessor ist zwar kühler, aber nicht ganz so beeindruckend kühl. Unter Last ist immernoch alles nur handwarm. Die GPU gehht mit 1228/3500MHz im Furmark bis auf 45°C, die CPU war bisher bei maximal 57°C. Zu den SSDs: Ich habe bei mir ein Slim-Laufwerk verbaut (Slot-In) und mir dazu einen Silverstone-Adapter gekauft (andere passen nicht!!!), der aus einem 5,25"er den Platz für ein Slim-LW und 2x2,5" Laufwerke rausholt. Meine 3,5" HDD hat nicht mehr reingepasst, aber da die bei mir ohnehin nur Datengrab war, habe ich mir einfach ein USB3.0 Gehäuse bei Conrad gekauft und gut war^^ Sowas solltest du vorher sehr genau planen. Und guck bei Bedarf nach Silverstone-Zubehör, da es erstens optisch besser passt und an einigen Stellen andere Hersteller nicht kompatibel sind.

achja: die lüfter laufen bei 50/35% Drehzahl  Die Temps sind bei höheren Drehzahlen vmtl besser


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte nicht erwartet das die waku das so gut kühlt . Wenn man bedenkt wie klein alles ist. Geil mich juckt es in den fingern : ) . Wie ist eigentlich der Abstand vorne beim 180 von unten nach oben. Ich hoffe mein radi passt da rein. Ist vorne der Boden leer oder ist da was . Werde da Halterung für den radi am Boden befestigen

Ich finds blöd will mein 1 Tb platte im Gehäuse für die Games


----------



## OdlG (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Also der Abstand ist nicht gerade groß, daher wird es mit nem 240er etwas eng, wenn nicht unmöglich. Die Festplatte könntest du ja auch per Adapter im unteren 5,25" Schacht platzieren. Bei mir passt das nur wegen der Lüftersteuerung nicht mehr.

Da kann man den Abstand recht gut erkennen. Der Boden ist bei mir leer, weil ich die Festplatten/Floppy-Befestigungen entfernt habe (modular). Allerdings ist etwas Überstand von der 3,5" Blendeunten! Also der Radi muss an den Lüfter geschraubt werden. Hier musst du 35mm lange Schrauben kaufen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Mist sieht schon knapp aus was für einen radi hast du vorne drin ? Wenn meiner Net reinpasst hol ich als Plan b den


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*



Bubu82 schrieb:


> Ich finds blöd will mein 1 Tb platte im Gehäuse für die Games



Du kannst auch deine HD verbauen.Ist nur etwas Bastelauwand.Habe meine neben dem 5,25-Schacht verbaut.Musst nur das Tray etwas ausschneiden.


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Werde wahrscheinlich den Boden vom unteren 5.25 ausschneiden müssen wenn der radi nicht passt.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Nimm einen 200er.Der reicht vollkommen aus.Habe damit meinen 2500K oc und eine 580er gekühlt.Die laing und der Lüfter liefen da bei 50%.


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Das Problem ist ich hab keinen 200 hab hier nur meinen 240 hier !

Du hast alles mit einen 200 gekühlt ? 
Was für temps hast du ?


----------



## OdlG (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*



Bubu82 schrieb:


> Mist sieht schon knapp aus was für einen radi hast du vorne drin ? Wenn meiner Net reinpasst hol ich als Plan b den


180er und 200er passen rein. ich habe den 180er von magicool. du kannst aber auch den phobya 200 nehmen 


Bubu82 schrieb:


> Werde wahrscheinlich den Boden vom unteren 5.25 ausschneiden müssen wenn der radi nicht passt.


Der Schacht ist nach unten offen!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Guckst du hier:

TJ08-E goes Wakü-the Awakening

Hier die Temps.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn der Schacht nach unten offen ist muss ich nur den unteren Schacht frei lassen dann passt mein 240 rein



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> 
> TJ08-E goes Wakü-the Awakening
> 
> ...


 
Bis auf die 580 ist das die gleiche Hardware


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Vermeide bitte mal Doppelposts,sonst gibts eine Tracht Prügel von den Mods.

Wie du siehst,reicht das vollkomen aus mit der Radifläche.


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Sorry bin mit dem Handy unterwegs war keine Absicht

Geile temps nur mit dem einen Radi


----------



## OdlG (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

der kann dann aber vmtl nicht symmetrisch eingebaut werden. etwas eigenarbeit wird also verlangt sein. wäre mal schön, wenn du dann bilder hochlädst, wie es aussieht, wenn alles da ist


----------



## Bubu82 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Fertig] WaKü für i7-3770K + GTX680 (in Temjin 8)*

Werde ich machen aber Gehäuse wird nächste Woche bestellt da hab ich Urlaub . Dann hab ich auch die Zeit dazu werde aber Fotos hochladen . Ich hoffe ich darf die hier dann Posten


----------

